# AI demands trade



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

what are we willing to give? first of all do we want him?

I say yes and Im more then willing to give up Stack and Harris...


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Dragnsmke1 said:


> what are we willing to give? first of all do we want him?
> 
> I say yes and Im more then willing to give up Stack and Harris...


REALLY? AI is demanding a trade?


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

*Sixers, Webber stuck together*
JOE STEVENS, Columnist
Article Last Updated:11/25/2006 09:38:13 PM PST

The Philadelphia 76ers played a whopping sixgames this season, and Chris Webber demanded to be traded.

At least, that's what a story in the Sacramento Bee assumed. But the words he actually was quoted as saying were these: "I don't like this role. So you can take that however you want."

Webber later adamantly denied he wanted a trade and said his words were misinterpreted. Sixers coach Maurice Cheeks, as cool as ever, basically said the incident was silly and not at all a distraction.

So what is the point of the entire episode?

Through it all, it brings up the idea of how some players are "untradeable" and how, without fail, potential trades are brought up every year in reputable media outlets and have no chance of happening because they either can't mathematically work because of the league's collective bargaining agreement or they are mere rumors.

Webber's case is a bit different, not quite a problem with the CBA and not a typical rumor, but it's still under the umbrella of misinterpretation.

Webber is almost as "untradeable" as any player can be - and even he should know that.

The 33-year-old is owed $20.7million this season and $22.3million next season, and it is hard to see how any team would either A)want to pick up that salary, or B) scrounge up $20 million in salaries to swap for him. By league rules, a possible team to trade with would have to return contracts within 125 percent, or send the Sixers contracts worth between approximately $15 million and $25million.

Most likely, the Sixers are stuck with Webber, who still is serviceable and averaging 10.0 points and 8.1rebounds this season. And he is stuck with them. He played the next game after his comments, but since then has missed four straight with a sore back.

After his words, the Sixers promptly lost four in a row, but about the comments, Cheeks said, "Not a distraction at all, not for us. This is a team game, and we keep focusing on our basketball team. We just worry about our basketball team. That's what we do."

In reality, the Sixers' success might not even depend on Webber, but on how far they can ride Allen Iverson, who missed two games in their skid after having a wisdom tooth extracted.

*Iverson supposedly is being more of a team player nowadays and even insists on practicing with the team.*

Cheeks says he has nothing against Webber, and, if he's healthy, he still can be a key player.

"We're not keeping him on the bench," Cheeks said. "We're trying to win a basketball game. It's not like I go into a game and say, `Chris Webber is going to be on the bench.' That's not how we do that."

Off-the-wall evidence? There is a possibility Webber actually did demand a trade. The reporter of that story was Scott Howard-Cooper, who has been reliable for years and presumably close to the veteran forward.

Webber also has shown that he can say off-the-wall things from time to time. After his alma mater, Michigan, lost to Ohio State in football last weekend, he said he thought Michigan deserved a rematch against the Buckeyes in the national championship game. Webber's point, though, was that the Wolverines deserved a title shot more than Rutgers. At that time, Rutgers had not been pounded by Cincinnati, but worrying about that team, as opposed to USC, was beside the point.

All-overpaid team: Only Kevin Garnett, with his $21 million salary, is making more than Webber this season.

An argument could be made that some players, perhaps Garnett, Kobe Bryant and Tim Duncan, actually earn their astronomical salaries.

Many players, however, don't. Typically, those who don't are at the end of their contracts.

Here is a potential All-Star team of overpaid players this year. Two of them, Brian Grant and Allan Houston, have retired, and another one, Jalen Rose, got a $14.5 million buyout from the Knicks and is making $1.5 million in Phoenix.

The overpaid All-Star team: PF Webber ($20.7 million), SF Rose ($16million), C Grant ($17.3 million), Grizzlies SG Eddie Jones ($15.6million) or Knicks PG Stephon Marbury ($17.2 million).

Rank rankings: Did you ever notice NBA team rankings on Websites or in newspapers that insist on ordering the teams from No. 1 to No.30 and typically base that order on record?

The quick-starting Jazz will undoubtedly be No. 1, and one of the teams with the worst records, probably Toronto, will be last.

Shouldn't the No. 1 team be the squad with the best chance of winning the NBA title? Utah deserves recognition for putting together a superb start to its season, but do the young Jazz, which missed the playoffs last season, really have the best shot of winning the title?

Heat cold: Typically, it seems perfectly logical to consider the defending champion with the best chance of repeating until something dramatic happens to show that's not the case. A dozen games into the season, that already has happened to the 4-8 Miami Heat.

Shaquille O'Neal has had athroscopic knee surgery that likely will keep him out until January. In addition, 29-year-old Jason Williams and 38-year-old Gary Payton have been battling knee injuries.

The Heat has played Dwyane Wade at point guard, but it is more effective with him at shooting guard.

In a story in the Miami Herald saying the Heat might pick up another point guard, former UCLA standout and current Seattle SuperSonic Earl Watson was mentioned as being unhappy with his playing time.

Therefore, the Heat definitely will get him.

Come to think of it, with the trade story about Webber surfacing, the Heat most likely will trade for the 6-foot-10 power forward and convert him into a point guard.

Ah, how nice it feels to make up groundless trade rumors.

[email protected]

(562) 499-1286

http://www.dailynews.com/sports/ci_4723252


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

edwardcyh said:


> REALLY? AI is demanding a trade?


let me have my dream you *******!!!


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

Dragnsmke1 said:


> let me have my dream you *******!!!


Ha, Ed's such a buzzkill !


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

http://test.denverpost.com/sports/ci_4800661

An article on Melo and AI playing together?


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Dragnsmke1 said:


> let me have my dream you *******!!!


Ohhhhh... hypothetical situation.

Then... hell yeah! I'll give Stack, Harris, AND GBuck for AI... :biggrin:


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

In all seriousness, I wouldn't want him here. They guy is used to averaging 30pts a game, where in the hell would that come from here without seriously disrupting this team. Look at what has happened to JET since Howard has clearly emerged as our #2 scorer. 

BTW. I HATE this tiny reply box.


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

edwardcyh said:


> Ohhhhh... hypothetical situation.
> 
> Then... hell yeah! I'll give Stack, Harris, AND GBuck for AI... :biggrin:



not to change the subject but looking at the qoute under you name, I was just telling a freind of mie last week that Romo better never have a bad game...weve already seen the basic "T.O. has B.O."...I just feel sorry for Romo...


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Dragnsmke1 said:


> not to change the subject but looking at the qoute under you name, I was just telling a freind of mie last week that Romo better never have a bad game...weve already seen the basic "T.O. has B.O."...I just feel sorry for Romo...


LOL... Romo already had a bad game against NYG. He had 2 INT's and no TD's. Since that game, his passer rating went down from 110 to 102 overall.

I actually heard the hosts on ESPN radio using that phrase, so I can't take credit for it.

Not that you are wondering, but I belong 100% to the hetero group..... :biggrin:


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

Terry, Stackhouse and ?? for Iverson.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

t1no said:


> Terry, Stackhouse and ?? for Iverson.


You don't think they would ask for Harris if Dallas approached them?


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> You don't think they would ask for Harris if Dallas approached them?


I think so yes but they might agree to go with Terry.


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

If I'm Philly, I would want Howard. If we somehow get Iverson, Howard and Dirk on the same team, I'll be too happy.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Terry/Harris, Ager, and a pick let's get'r done.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

The Future7 said:


> If I'm Philly, I would want Howard. If we somehow get Iverson, Howard and Dirk on the same team, I'll be too happy.


They have Igoudala.


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

If we ever take a shot at AI, I would think they would want Stack, Harris and one of our bigs. Maybe a draft pick for this upcoming draft as well.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

2dumb2live said:


> If we ever take a shot at AI, I would think they would want Stack, Harris and one of our bigs. Maybe a draft pick for this upcoming draft as well.


Why would they want Stack, he's like 45.


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

_Dre_ said:


> Why would they want Stack, he's like 45.


Wouldnt his salary help?
I dont know. I bsed off the top of my head! :clown::whistling:


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

If we get Iverson, i don't want Terry in the Mavericks because how is he going to get shots with Dirk, JHo and Iverson wearing Mavericks jerseys.? and same goes for Jerry Stackhouse.


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

_Dre_ said:


> They have Igoudala.


I'm sure Iggy could play the 2 and Howard can play the 3 and Vice Versa


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

The upcoming draft class is suppose to be the strongest one in YEARS. To give up a 1st rounder would be giving up a whole lot.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

edwardcyh said:


> The upcoming draft class is suppose to be the strongest one in YEARS. To give up a 1st rounder would be giving up a whole lot.


But it's worth AI.


----------



## Chaos (Feb 25, 2005)

Definately wouldn't mind him here. I'd deal Terry and Stackhouse, and probably a pick for him. It would be even better if the Mavs could throw in Dampier and get Dalembert in the deal, but thats probably more of a pipe dream than anything else. Some ideas that work:

Stack, Terry, Ager for Iverson
Stack, Terry, Ager for Iverson, Korver
Stack, Croshere, Ager for Iverson
Stack, Dampier, Terry for Iverson, Dalembert

The ones with Terry can't happen until December 15th since he recently signed a new deal. Personally, the one I like best is Stack/Damp/Terry for AI and Dalembert.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

Dalembert, no thx.


----------



## urwhatueati8god (May 27, 2003)

<table cellspacing=0 cellpadding=0 border=0 width=500><tr><td class=title_bl>Philadelphia Trade Breakdown</td></tr><tr><td class=body_bl_np width=100%><table cellspacing=0 cellpadding=0 border=0 width=100%><tr>

<td colspan=2 class=title_dt>Outgoing</td></tr>
<tr><td class=tdpad width=75 valign=top><img src=http://realgm.com/images/nba/4.2/profiles/photos/2006/Iverson_Allen_phi.jpg border=1 width=50 height=50 /></td><td class=tdpad width=425 valign=top><font style="font-size: 12pt;">Allen Iverson</font></div><font style="font-size: 8pt;">6-0 PG from Georgetown<br>33.0 ppg, 3.2 rpg, 7.4 apg in 43.0 minutes<br></font></td></tr><tr><td class=tdpad width=75 valign=top><img src=http://realgm.com/images/nba/4.2/profiles/photos/2006/Dalembert_Samuel_phi.jpg border=1 width=50 height=50 /></td><td class=tdpad width=425 valign=top><font style="font-size: 12pt;">Samuel Dalembert</font></div><font style="font-size: 8pt;">6-11 C from Seton Hall<br>7.3 ppg, 8.2 rpg, 0.4 apg in 26.7 minutes<br></font></td></tr><tr>
<td colspan=2 class=title_dt>Incoming</td></tr>
<tr><td class=tdpad width=75 valign=top><img src=http://realgm.com/images/nba/4.2/profiles/photos/2006/Stackhouse_Jerry_dal.jpg border=1 width=50 height=50 /></td><td class=tdpad width=425 valign=top><font style="font-size: 12pt;">Jerry Stackhouse</font></div><font style="font-size: 8pt;">6-6 SG from North Carolina<br>13.0 ppg, 2.8 rpg, 2.9 apg in 27.7 minutes<br></font></td></tr><tr><td class=tdpad width=75 valign=top><img src=http://realgm.com/images/nba/4.2/profiles/photos/2006/Croshere_Austin_ind.jpg border=1 width=50 height=50 /></td><td class=tdpad width=425 valign=top><font style="font-size: 12pt;">Austin Croshere</font></div><font style="font-size: 8pt;">6-9 PF from Providence<br>8.2 ppg, 5.3 rpg, 1.2 apg in 22.9 minutes<br></font></td></tr><tr><td class=tdpad width=75 valign=top><img src=http://realgm.com/images/nba/4.2/profiles/photos/2006/Harris_Devin_dal.jpg border=1 width=50 height=50 /></td><td class=tdpad width=425 valign=top><font style="font-size: 12pt;">Devin Harris</font></div><font style="font-size: 8pt;">6-3 PG from Wisconsin<br>9.9 ppg, 2.2 rpg, 3.2 apg in 22.7 minutes<br></font></td></tr><tr><td class=tdpad width=75 valign=top><img src=http://realgm.com/images/nba/4.2/profiles/photos/2006/Johnson_Anthony_ind.jpg border=1 width=50 height=50 /></td><td class=tdpad width=425 valign=top><font style="font-size: 12pt;">Anthony Johnson</font></div><font style="font-size: 8pt;">6-3 PG from Charleston<br>9.2 ppg, 2.2 rpg, 4.3 apg in 26.4 minutes<br></font></td></tr><tr><td class=tdpad width=75 valign=top><img src=http://realgm.com/images/nba/4.2/profiles/photos/2006/no_photo.jpg border=1 width=50 height=50 /></td><td class=tdpad width=425 valign=top><font style="font-size: 12pt;">Maurice Ager</font></div><font style="font-size: 8pt;">6-5 from Michigan State<br>No games yet played in 2006/07<br></font></td></tr><tr><td colspan=2 class=title_gr>Change in team outlook: <font color=#FF0000>0.0</font> ppg, +1.1 rpg, and +3.8 apg.</td></tr></table></td></tr></table><br><table cellspacing=0 cellpadding=0 border=0 width=500><tr><td class=title_bl>Dallas Trade Breakdown</td></tr><tr><td class=body_bl_np width=100%><table cellspacing=0 cellpadding=0 border=0 width=100%><tr>

<td colspan=2 class=title_dt>Outgoing</td></tr>
<tr><td class=tdpad width=75 valign=top><img src=http://realgm.com/images/nba/4.2/profiles/photos/2006/Stackhouse_Jerry_dal.jpg border=1 width=50 height=50 /></td><td class=tdpad width=425 valign=top><font style="font-size: 12pt;">Jerry Stackhouse</font></div><font style="font-size: 8pt;">6-6 SG from North Carolina<br>13.0 ppg, 2.8 rpg, 2.9 apg in 27.7 minutes<br></font></td></tr><tr><td class=tdpad width=75 valign=top><img src=http://realgm.com/images/nba/4.2/profiles/photos/2006/Croshere_Austin_ind.jpg border=1 width=50 height=50 /></td><td class=tdpad width=425 valign=top><font style="font-size: 12pt;">Austin Croshere</font></div><font style="font-size: 8pt;">6-9 PF from Providence<br>8.2 ppg, 5.3 rpg, 1.2 apg in 22.9 minutes<br></font></td></tr><tr><td class=tdpad width=75 valign=top><img src=http://realgm.com/images/nba/4.2/profiles/photos/2006/Harris_Devin_dal.jpg border=1 width=50 height=50 /></td><td class=tdpad width=425 valign=top><font style="font-size: 12pt;">Devin Harris</font></div><font style="font-size: 8pt;">6-3 PG from Wisconsin<br>9.9 ppg, 2.2 rpg, 3.2 apg in 22.7 minutes<br></font></td></tr><tr><td class=tdpad width=75 valign=top><img src=http://realgm.com/images/nba/4.2/profiles/photos/2006/Johnson_Anthony_ind.jpg border=1 width=50 height=50 /></td><td class=tdpad width=425 valign=top><font style="font-size: 12pt;">Anthony Johnson</font></div><font style="font-size: 8pt;">6-3 PG from Charleston<br>9.2 ppg, 2.2 rpg, 4.3 apg in 26.4 minutes<br></font></td></tr><tr><td class=tdpad width=75 valign=top><img src=http://realgm.com/images/nba/4.2/profiles/photos/2006/no_photo.jpg border=1 width=50 height=50 /></td><td class=tdpad width=425 valign=top><font style="font-size: 12pt;">Maurice Ager</font></div><font style="font-size: 8pt;">6-5 from Michigan State<br>No games yet played in 2005/06</font></td></tr><tr>

<td colspan=2 class=title_dt>Incoming</td></tr>
<tr><td class=tdpad width=75 valign=top><img src=http://realgm.com/images/nba/4.2/profiles/photos/2006/Iverson_Allen_phi.jpg border=1 width=50 height=50 /></td><td class=tdpad width=425 valign=top><font style="font-size: 12pt;">Allen Iverson</font></div><font style="font-size: 8pt;">6-0 PG from Georgetown<br>33.0 ppg, 3.2 rpg, 7.4 apg in 43.0 minutes<br></font></td></tr><tr><td class=tdpad width=75 valign=top><img src=http://realgm.com/images/nba/4.2/profiles/photos/2006/Dalembert_Samuel_phi.jpg border=1 width=50 height=50 /></td><td class=tdpad width=425 valign=top><font style="font-size: 12pt;">Samuel Dalembert</font></div><font style="font-size: 8pt;">6-11 C from Seton Hall<br>7.3 ppg, 8.2 rpg, 0.4 apg in 26.7 minutes<br></font></td></tr><tr><td colspan=2 class=title_gr>Change in team outlook: <font color=#FF0000>0.0</font> ppg, <font color=#FF0000>-1.1</font> rpg, and <font color=#FF0000>-3.8</font> apg.</td></tr></table></td></tr></table><br><br><table cellspacing=0 cellpadding=0 border=0 width=80%><tr><td class=title_s>Successful Scenario</td></tr><tr><td class=body_s>Due to Philadelphia and Dallas being over the cap, the 25% trade rule is invoked. Philadelphia and Dallas had to be no more than 125% plus $100,000 of the salary given out for the trade to be accepted, which did happen here. This trade satisfies the provisions of the Collective Bargaining Agreement.</td></tr></table>

<br><table cellspacing=0 cellpadding=0 border=0 width=80%><tr><td valign=top width=49%><table cellspacing=0 cellpadding=0 border=0 width=100%><tr><td class=title_bl>Trade ID</td></tr><tr><td class=body_bl>Every trade made by fans is allocated a unique Trade ID which you can share with friends and fellow basketball fans to allow them to see your trade scenario. The Trade ID for this scenario is <font color=#FF0000><b>3483721</b></font>.</td></tr></table></td><td width=2%> </td><td valign=top width=49%><table cellspacing=0 cellpadding=0 border=0 width=100%><tr><td class=title_or>Helpful Tips</td></tr><tr><td class=body_or>Entering the Trade ID to display a scenario is simple. Just log into <a href=http://www.realgm.com>realgm.com</a>, enter the Trade ID into the provided box on the left hand side then press go.<br><br><a href=/src_tradechecker/1/>Try Another Trade</a> or visit our <a href=/>Trade Forum</a> to share your scenario.</td></tr></table></td></td></tr></table><br> </td>
</tr>

</table>

Maybe some picks thrown in each way? I thought it looked good myself.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

t1no said:


> Dalembert, no thx.


Same thing I said to Diop and Hendu, but they both improved a lot here. Dalembert would be coming in easily better than they were. 

Either way, AI's not coming here. If Cuban said he wasn't willing to break the chemistry with a major acquisition and hasn't done it to this point, he means it.


----------



## da1nonly (May 8, 2006)

theyd want some picks too I think.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Mavs, C's eye A.I. 

By Adrian Wojnarowski, Yahoo! Sports
December 8, 2006

The Dallas Mavericks and Boston Celtics have emerged as the leaders to trade for disgruntled Philadelphia 76ers star Allen Iverson, league executives told Yahoo! Sports on Friday night. 

According to sources, 76ers general manager Billy King has targeted Mavericks guard Devin Harris – a favorite of the executive's going back to Harris' college days at Wisconsin – as a primary piece to a potential package with Dallas. 

Mavericks owner Mark Cuban wouldn't deny that he's engaged in trying to make a deal for Iverson but wrote in an email to Yahoo! Sports on Friday night, "We wouldn't trade Devin." 

http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/news;_yl...yhoo&type=lgns


----------



## Chaos (Feb 25, 2005)

_Dre_ said:


> Mavs, C's eye A.I.
> 
> By Adrian Wojnarowski, Yahoo! Sports
> December 8, 2006
> ...


You know, Harris is a nice player, but certainly shouldn't be a dealbreaker in any deal for AI. I'd do Stack/Croshere/Harris for AI in a heartbeat.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

LOL...

urwhatueati8god's trade breakdown would give Dallas a NEW team (majority bench)...

I can't see that big a change considering how much thoughts and strategy went into building that bench.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> LOL...
> 
> urwhatueati8god's trade breakdown would give Dallas a NEW team (majority bench)...
> 
> I can't see that big a change considering how much thoughts and strategy went into building that bench.


hahaha yea that's never going to happen.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

I also wouldn't like it one bit ...


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

With the current roster, we know we will go SOMEWHERE in the playoffs, but if Cuban decides to make that big a change, playoff may be a question mark in a DEEEEEEP western conference.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

True edward but Dirk and AI in the same team is just dangerous.


----------



## Pain5155 (May 28, 2006)

not gonna happen, AI will jsut take shots away from dirk, and howard. They arent gonna disrupt there team with AI, when there favorites to win it all with a solid bench, add AI, ur bench is deplented.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

AI's just a slightly more selfish, but better Terry. I think AJ can rein him in a bit. I for one would like to see. We didn't win with this team last year, we have a few additions, but...you don't pass up AI, especially if the main thing you're giving up is Devin harris.


----------



## ss03 (May 31, 2006)

_Dre_ said:


> AI's just a slightly more selfish, but better Terry. I think AJ can rein him in a bit. I for one would like to see. We didn't win with this team last year, we have a few additions, but...you don't pass up AI, especially if the main thing you're giving up is Devin harris.


Cuban does not want to trade Devin Harris though. The three players I'm assuming they're unwilling to trade are Dirk, Josh, and Devin.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Fair assumption, but it's still dumb not to trade Devin for AI.


----------



## Chaos (Feb 25, 2005)

_Dre_ said:


> AI's just a slightly more selfish, but better Terry. I think AJ can rein him in a bit. I for one would like to see. We didn't win with this team last year, we have a few additions, but...you don't pass up AI, especially if the main thing you're giving up is Devin harris.


We have a winner. If Harris is the biggest piece you give up, you have to do it. Keep in mind AI is one of those guys who is absolutely not afraid to go inside, something we could have really used after game 2 of the Finals.


----------



## drexlersdad (Jun 3, 2006)

philly prob just wants expirings and youth. eddie jones&gay?


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

How long have we been trying to get a star 2? Remember all the Pierce and Carter rumors? Here's our chance to do it, and to make off like thieves with it to.


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

I'm all for getting AI if Harris is the main player we would be giving up. Iverson is a Warrior an is used to playing crazy minutes. With him, we wont be relying too much on our depth.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

Note that Cuban said "We wouldn't trade Devin Harris" before the Sixers's GM said anything about wanting to trade AI for Devin Harris, so maybe they worked something out.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

t1no said:


> Note that Cuban said "We wouldn't trade Devin Harris" before the Sixers's GM said anything about wanting to trade AI for Devin Harris, so maybe they worked something out.


I know they've talked. These publications are more out of the loop than they know. "Interest" probably means they have a formal offer out there.


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

yall dont make any sense. 

1. he doesnt fit here
2. yea trade our only consistant bench scorer and future pg for a potential headache causing AGING pg.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

VeN said:


> yall dont make any sense.
> 
> 1. he doesnt fit here
> 2. yea trade our only consistant bench scorer and future pg for a potential headache causing AGING pg.


1. L
2. ol.


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

oh wow, nice argument there -_- 
Totally made me change my mind


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

this would have been a bad move compared to the season were having...


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

We should've done this, we would've won in 6.


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

again, AI played just as bad in the postseason, arguably why Denver lost.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Why ? AI is overrated and we wouldn't be a better team with him.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Nellie wouldn't know AI as much as he knew the rest of the team.

Think about it. The only starter he doesn't have full knowledge of was Diop (no offensive threat) and Devin.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

VeN said:


> again, AI played just as bad in the postseason, arguably why Denver lost.


AI against one of the best defensive teams with the best interior defender in the NBA. he was also very aggressive and tried to set up his teammates even if he wasnt playing well himself. he would have opened things up for dirk and he woulded have provided some tough superstar leadership which was lacking.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

And he would've fought back against the Warriors singlehandedly on offense.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

AI would have at least TRIED....


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

edwardcyh said:


> AI would have at least TRIED....



You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to edwardcyh again.


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

the worst part is we didnt even get to enjoy the 67 win seasom becuase of all the Chip talk...now its too late to really enjoy what they did...


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Yep. I exited myself from the record talk because I didn't care. I wanted a title...it didn't matter what we did record-wise, because if we didn't win the title, we'd be a flop to everybody, rightfully so.


----------

